# Interesting belt replacement ordeal on ccr1000



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

My neighbors ccr1000 that I have been maintaining for him needed a belt replacement. The original belt was stiff, glazed, cracked and was slipping. All the belt tension adjustment had been used up. We had replaced the carb, scraper bar, and paddles. The Toro dealer wanted 22.00 for a new belt which seemed high. I ordered a SureFit brand belt off ebay. That belt was narrower and thinner in depth than the stock belt but the correct overall diameter. The machine chewed that belt up on the first start (yes properly tensioned). Contacted the ebay seller and he agreed to send me different belt. A Sten's belt showed up with the proper part number but it was way to tight. The paddles spun with the tensioner fully released. Ended up returning this belt and fortunately the seller issued a refund. Getting tired of this fiasco, I ordered the cheapest belt I could find which turned out to be a D&D for 6.00. I had seen other forum members saying they had good luck with them so for that price it was worth a try. The D&D was the stiffest belt of the bunch and was also the widest and deepest. It fits very tightly in the pulleys. After some initial tensioning it seems to be running OK. I'm sure it will need some more adjustment because of it's tight fit. What was unusual through this process was the significant difference in all three belts from overall diameter, belt width and belt depth. To top it all off, each belt came with the same Toro stock replacement part number printed on the belt. We'll try to locate a little more affordable Toro OEM belt should this last one fail. My neighbor doesn't want to pour too much more money into this 25+ year old machine.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If you have confirmed there are no machine issues that are causing the belt failures, I would bite the bullet and spend the $22 for the correct Toro belt from the dealer.
The single stage machines seem to have aftermarket belt issues on a regular bases compared to 2 stage machine after market belts. 
You don't want to be burning up belts during a big snow event, worth $22.00 for peace of mind IMHO.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Your probably right, but I put a Sten's on my Toro 2450 w/o any issues (although it is a bigger heftier belt than the 1000 in the first place and the first one replaced in 15 years of use). It looks like I incorrectly assumed that anything should have worked on the pint sized 99cc Toro. We're thinking that the belt we replaced was the original, as my neighbor is not aware his in-laws performed any maintenance on the machine in all the years they had it....hence all our current work.


----------

